# Manchester, NH - 2015+ GMC Canyon / Chevy Colorado Snowdogg MD Push Plate and Headlight Adapter



## time2gofishing1980 (Jan 18, 2020)

Sold the truck before mounting the plow. Looking to sell an unused, unopened Snowdogg Push Plate model # 16062335 and headlight adapter model # 16071080 asking $500 for the pair plus shared cost of shipping or best reasonable offer.


----------



## time2gofishing1980 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bump. Winter is coming. Feel free to make offers


----------

